# Is there a best bluetooth car microphone?



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just traded for the pioneer bluetooth adapter that will hook up to my p99rs. The mic doesn't come with it and I am going to buy one for it. The pioneer replacement is 20 bucks, but I was wondering if there are any other mics that would be better for call quality? I didn't know if there are any that are supposed to be great sounding? I have never had a in car bluetooth before. Any thoughts?


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone had bad experience with one mic and replace it with another kind and have it work better or worse?


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

I've used the bt mic that came with a kenwood x994 and am using the one pioneer supplies with the 80prs. No one has ever complained about being able to hear me with either unit, unlike the ford sync mic in my wifes mariner. They look just like any generic mic. I think parrot has some double barrelled mic that they tout as being superior, but probably more a waste of money. If the pioneer is cheapest, I would just get it.


----------



## epatmd (Mar 4, 2010)

I've tried the mic from the Alpine 910 HU and found it uninspiring. At least, my wife found it uninspiring trying to figure out what I am saying when she is home.


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just tried the auto tune mic that came with my pioneer p99rs just to see if it worked and my wife didn't notice anything talking to me but I also just held the mic. I will have to try it to see if it works well just sitting somewhere. I will probably just buy the new pioneer mic for $20. let me know if you have any more thoughts or opinions.


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

Bringing this old thread back again... 

I need advise on the best bluetooth microphone (with a mono 3.5mm jack), I want to upgrade the bluetooth microphone for my Sony RSX-GS9.
Thank You


----------

